# Cymraeg (Welsh): I love you



## MissLonelyHearts

Hi
Can somebody help me with how to say it.
A translation site said that it was: rwy'n dy garu di
But they are never reliable...

Help please


----------



## Suehil

Yr wy fi'n garu chi. That's it, but I can't vouch for the spelling.
(Er ooey veen garry chi - with rolled r's and a Scottish ch)


----------



## gogoneddus

"Rwy'n dy garu di" is perfect. If you want a bit more of a nothern sound to it, say "Dwi'n dy garu di".

The option given by Suehil is sort of correct, but overly literate, formal and a bit olde-worlde.

If you wanted something for literature though that was a bit more old fashioned, then you could say 'Yr wyf fi'n dy garu di' or 'Yr wyf fi'n eich caru chi', but as I say, very old fashioned!


----------



## BronwynG

I hope someone is still going to see a post on an old thread. 

I'm an author wanting to confirm colloquial usage in Welsh for the phrase "I love you" as said by a man (from the South) to a woman. Is "_Rwy'n_ dy gari di" the only correct way to say this? I also keep seeing "Cara 'ch" (or "Caru 'ch") My characters are both young, so I need something that really sounds more modern. Can either phrase be used? Is Cara 'ch just more casual?

Thanks for your answers...


----------



## Cian87

This is probably too late to help, but just in case...

_Cara'ch_ means 'Love your...', as in 'Love your mother'. It can't be used on its own - it's always part of an imperative phrase.

_Rwy'n dy garu di_ is correct but is more formal or poetic, and it would sound weird if you said it to a loved one.

In colloquial Welsh, it would be _fi'n caru ti_ (I love you) or _caru ti_ (love you) in the South, _Dwi'n caru chdi _(I love you) or _caru chdi _(love you) in the North.
Cxx


----------



## BronwynG

Cian, thanks so much!


----------

